# Thema Innenlager, Pressfit, BSA, ich versteh nur Bahnhof???



## nils0382 (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zum Thema Innenlager. Ich will mir ein neues Bike Kaufen und mir ist aufgefallen, das es jetzt Innenlager gibt, wo die Gehäuseschalen aussen am Rahmen sitzen (zwischen Kurbel und Tretlagergehäuse).

Meine Frage: Ist das stabil??? Bin ein 105kg Fahrer, hält das bei mir???

Ich habe schon was von pressfit gelesen, weiß aber nichts damit anzufangen. Ich kenne nur die alten vier-kant Innenlager. Bin lange raus aus dem Bike Sport, will jetzt aber wieder anfangen. Vielleicht kann mich jemand auf den neusten stand bringen.

Danke für eure Antworten.

mfg nils


----------



## Andi_72 (7. Dezember 2016)

Hy!
Egal ob 4-kant, Oktalink, Hollowtec oder Pressfit - stabil sind die alle.
Pressfit bedeutet lediglich, dass die Lagerschalen kein Gewinde mehr haben, sondern in den Rahmen mittels geeigneter Presswerkzeuge hineingepresst werden. Das verspricht mehr Steifigkeit. Wir reden hier aber von Unterschieden, welche ein "normaler" Biker nicht wirklich merkt.

Das die Schalen aussen am Tretlagergehäuse sitzen, und nicht mehr mittels Patronenlager (4-kant) im Gehäuse, ist aber schon seid locker 15 Jahren so...
  - das ist wesentlich steifer als 4-kant
  - macht die Montage an moderne Rahmen überhaupt erst möglich (Kettenlinie)
  - die Zeiten verschiedener Achslängen (122, 125,127, etc.) sind vorbei
  - und versuch mal ein klassisches Patronenlager noch zu finden. Vor allem in gescheiter Qualität oder besonderen Achslängen..

grüße

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Innenlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils0382 (7. Dezember 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hy!
> Egal ob 4-kant, Oktalink, Hollowtec oder Pressfit - stabil sind die alle.
> Pressfit bedeutet lediglich, dass die Lagerschalen kein Gewinde mehr haben, sondern in den Rahmen mittels geeigneter Presswerkzeuge hineingepresst werden. Das verspricht mehr Steifigkeit. Wir reden hier aber von Unterschieden, welche ein "normaler" Biker nicht wirklich merkt.
> 
> ...


Andi ich danke dir... jetzt wurde Licht ins dunkel gebracht 

Eine Frage noch, wenn die lagerschalen eingepresst werden, nutzt das nicht die Fläche ab, wo die lagerschallen sitzen? Wäre es nicht besser, die lagerschalen über Nacht in den Gefrierschrank zu legen und vorm Einbau das Tretlagergehäuse zu erwärmen (damit man nicht so viel pressen muss), um Rahmenschonender vor zu gehen?

Mfg nils


----------



## Andi_72 (7. Dezember 2016)

Mit Pressfit kenne ich mich nicht aus. Ich bin bei Hollowtech II stehen geblieben - die Schalen haben Gewinde. Kühlen kann nicht schaden. Das Gehäuse zu wärmen wäre natürlich der Oberknaller. Da Pressfit aber vor allem bei Carbon verwandt wird, wäre davon eher abzuraten...

Schau dir am besten mal die Manuals von Herstellern mit Pressfit an. Interessant wären auch die Preise für Montage-/Demontage Werkzeuge.

Abnützen glaub' ich nicht. So oft werden die Dinger ja auch nicht rausgebaut.
grüße


----------



## S-H-A (7. Dezember 2016)

Da nützt nix ab


nils0382 schrieb:


> Andi ich danke dir... jetzt wurde Licht ins dunkel gebracht
> 
> Eine Frage noch, wenn die lagerschalen eingepresst werden, nutzt das nicht die Fläche ab, wo die lagerschallen sitzen? Wäre es nicht besser, die lagerschalen über Nacht in den Gefrierschrank zu legen und vorm Einbau das Tretlagergehäuse zu erwärmen (damit man nicht so viel pressen muss), um Rahmenschonender vor zu gehen?
> 
> Mfg nils


----------



## nils0382 (7. Dezember 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Mit Pressfit kenne ich mich nicht aus. Ich bin bei Hollowtech II stehen geblieben - die Schalen haben Gewinde. Kühlen kann nicht schaden. Das Gehäuse zu wärmen wäre natürlich der Oberknaller. Da Pressfit aber vor allem bei Carbon verwandt wird, wäre davon eher abzuraten...
> 
> Schau dir am besten mal die Manuals von Herstellern mit Pressfit an. Interessant wären auch die Preise für Montage-/Demontage Werkzeuge.
> 
> ...


Na am Carbon Rahmen würde ich auch nicht mit Wärme ran gehen. Ich hab jetzt ein Bike ins Auge gefasst -> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...loss-black-Mountainbike_detail_67208_109.html kannst du mir sagen, ob da jetzt ein pressfit Lager drin ist??? Werkzeuge habe ich schon gegoogelt, wäre bei einem Pressfit für mich absolut pflicht, weil ich da nix verkehrt machen will.

mfg nils


----------



## nils0382 (7. Dezember 2016)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Da nützt nix ab


das beruhigt mich... habe hier schon schmerzen in der Brust  in den 90er Jahren war alles sooo einfach... 26 Zoll Bikes und Ruhe war. Heute, 26er, 27,5er, 27,5er plus, 29er, Fat Bike, Pressfit... mir wird schwiendelig 

mfg nils


----------



## S-H-A (7. Dezember 2016)

Viele verfluchen Pressfit. Ich habe keine Probleme damit. Man braucht ein Werkzeug zum einpressen, ja. Und das war es schon. Man kann es nicht warten. Wenn raus dann meist kaputt. Mit etwas Fett eingepresst knarzt es auch nicht. Hat alles Vor und Nachteile.


----------



## nils0382 (7. Dezember 2016)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Viele verfluchen Pressfit. Ich habe keine Probleme damit. Man braucht ein Werkzeug zum einpressen, ja. Und das war es schon. Man kann es nicht warten. Wenn raus dann meist kaputt. Mit etwas Fett eingepresst knarzt es auch nicht. Hat alles Vor und Nachteile.


Das knarkxt??? Kann ein ochwertigeres Lager da Abhilfe schaffen??? 

Mfg nils


----------



## memphis35 (7. Dezember 2016)

Kauf erst ein Bike und dann das passende Werkzeug . Oder noch besser setz dich aufs Bike und fahr einfach bevor du vor lauter Schwindel ohnmächtig wirst . Und im GT ist kein Pressfit also kannst beruhigt schlafen .
Und jetzt währe die GT Werbung auch erledigt .


----------



## S-H-A (7. Dezember 2016)

Hatte noch keins das knarzt. Alle mit etwas Fett eingepresst. Nur viele meckern darüber. Ein Bekannter motzt über Pressfit wie ein Rohrspatz fährt aber mit nem BSA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils0382 (7. Dezember 2016)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Kauf erst ein Bike und dann das passende Werkzeug . Oder noch besser setz dich aufs Bike und fahr einfach bevor du vor lauter Schwindel ohnmächtig wirst .


Das richtige Werkzeug hol ich mir,gar keine Frage. Kostet ja nicht die Welle.


----------



## Andi_72 (7. Dezember 2016)

nils0382 schrieb:


> Na am Carbon Rahmen würde ich auch nicht mit Wärme ran gehen. Ich hab jetzt ein Bike ins Auge gefasst -> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...loss-black-Mountainbike_detail_67208_109.html kannst du mir sagen, ob da jetzt ein pressfit Lager drin ist??? Werkzeuge habe ich schon gegoogelt, wäre bei einem Pressfit für mich absolut pflicht, weil ich da nix verkehrt machen will.
> 
> mfg nils



Am besten Hersteller fragen. SLX-Innenlager gibt es sowohl klassisch, als auch für Pressfit...
Hängt vermutlich auch vom Bj. der Gruppe ab.


----------



## nils0382 (7. Dezember 2016)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Hatte noch keins das knarzt. Alle mit etwas Fett eingepresst. Nur viele meckern darüber. Ein Bekannter motzt über Pressfit wie ein Rohrspatz fährt aber mit nem BSA.


BSA = Press fit??? 
Das wollte ich kaufen -> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...loss-black-Mountainbike_detail_67208_109.html ist da ein Press fit drin???


----------



## nils0382 (7. Dezember 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Am besten Hersteller fragen. SLX-Innenlager gibt es sowohl klassisch, als auch für Pressfit...
> Hängt vermutlich auch vom Bj. der Gruppe ab.


Danke Andy, ruf ich morgen gleich bei denen in Chemnitz an.


----------



## nils0382 (7. Dezember 2016)

Nach wieviel km kann so ein knacken auftreten?


----------



## S-H-A (7. Dezember 2016)

BSA wird geschraubt. PF gepresst. Weiß nicht ob es SLX als Pressfit gibt. Tippe auf BSA. Ohne Gewähr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils0382 (7. Dezember 2016)

S-H-A schrieb:


> BSA wird geschraubt. PF gepresst. Weiß nicht ob es SLX als Pressfit gibt. Tippe auf BSA. Ohne Gewähr.


Also mit dem BSA fühle ich mich wohler . Das werd ich morgen gleich nach recherchieren, hoffentlich können die mir was sagen. Das mit dem Press fit gefällt mir garnich 

Danke


----------



## nils0382 (7. Dezember 2016)

@ S-H-A hab Grade mal gegooglt und das zur SLX Kurbel FC-M675 gefunden


----------



## Andi_72 (8. Dezember 2016)

Hi!

Also laut Paul Lange sieht das Innenlager der SLX eher nach Press-Fit aus:

https://www.paul-lange.de/shop/de/shimano/10-fach/kurbelgarnitur-slx-mtb-fc-m675-2x10.html
https://www.paul-lange.de/shop/de/shimano/innenlager/innenlager-mtb-sm-bb71-41a-press-fit.html

Bei BikerBoarder steht halt nur "Innenlager", ohne weitere Typenkennzeichnung. Und die Kurbel passt mit verschiedenen Lagern. Also müsste man jetzt wissen, was GT für ein Lager vorsieht. Da der Rahmen aus Alu ist, vermute ich jetzt mal eher geschraubte Alu-Schalen.


----------



## nils0382 (8. Dezember 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Also laut Paul Lange sieht das Innenlager der SLX eher nach Press-Fit aus:
> 
> ...


Also Pressfit möchte ich nicht haben. Wenn dann suche ich mir lieber ein anderes Bike, wo es geschraubt wird 

Danke für deinen Kommentar 

mfg nils


----------



## corsa222 (8. Dezember 2016)

1. Solange du keine 10k Km pro Jahr fährst ist das relativ egal, ein gutes, gefettetes Innenlager hält schon ein paar KM durch. (und viele wechseln es auch nicht wenn es verschlissen ist)
2. Frag doch den Händler bzw. schau es dir doch live an.


----------



## nils0382 (8. Dezember 2016)

corsa222 schrieb:


> 1. Solange du keine 10k Km pro Jahr fährst ist das relativ egal, ein gutes, gefettetes Innenlager hält schon ein paar KM durch. (und viele wechseln es auch nicht wenn es verschlissen ist)
> 2. Frag doch den Händler bzw. schau es dir doch live an.


Du meintest 10.000km pro Jahr, gell??? Ich würde es mir ja vor Ort gerne anschauen, leider wohne ich gut 200km von Chemnitz entfernt  somit wollte ich das Bike bestellen (Versand ist Kostenlos und es gibt 30 Tage Rückgaberecht). Nur ich wollte das gern vorher klären.


----------



## corsa222 (8. Dezember 2016)

nils0382 schrieb:


> Du meintest 10.000km pro Jahr, gell??? Ich würde es mir ja vor Ort gerne anschauen, leider wohne ich gut 200km von Chemnitz entfernt  somit wollte ich das Bike bestellen (Versand ist Kostenlos und es gibt 30 Tage Rückgaberecht). Nur ich wollte das gern vorher klären.


Du hast im anderen Thema geschrieben, dass du eine andere Ausstattungsvariante schon beim Händler gefahren bist


nils0382 schrieb:


> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/GT-Zaskar-Sport-27.5-2016-gloss-white-Mountainbike_detail_67192_109.html Bin ich beim Händler schon Probe gefahren, gefiehl mir sehr gut vom ersten drauf sitzen her.


Ist der Händler auch 200km weit weg?
Zumal du in diesem Thema auch bestätigt bekommen hast, dass der Rahmen gleich ist:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gt-r...-wo-ist-der-unterschied.830141/#post-14226098

Davon abgesehen sieht man auf dem zweiten Bild in dem verlinkten Thema, dass es ein BSA Innenlager ist.


----------



## nils0382 (8. Dezember 2016)

corsa222 schrieb:


> Du hast im anderen Thema geschrieben, dass du eine andere Ausstattungsvariante schon beim Händler gefahren bist
> 
> Ist der Händler auch 200km weit weg?
> Zumal du in diesem Thema auch bestätigt bekommen hast, dass der Rahmen gleich ist:
> ...


Nein, der Händler (wo ich Probegefahren bin) ist nur 50km von mir entfernt, hat auch das Zaskar Elite da, nur leider nicht in meiner Größe. Das Zaskar Sport (habe ich Probegefahren) haben die in meiner Größe zwei mal da, ich möchte aber das Elite und somit kommt nur Chemnitz in Frage.

Wo sieht man das es ein BSA Lager ist??? Steh grad n bisschen auf dem Schlauch


----------



## nils0382 (8. Dezember 2016)

@ Corsa222 dieses Bild, gell???


----------



## corsa222 (8. Dezember 2016)

Wenn der Rahmen aber gleich ist, ist es egal ob Sport oder Elite, der Typ des Innenlagers in der gleiche da, wie gesagt, der Rahmen der gleiche ist.

Ja dieses Bild. Man sieht eindeutig die graue, außenliegende Lagerschale des Shimano Innenlagers. Im Bild rot markiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils0382 (8. Dezember 2016)

corsa222 schrieb:


> Wenn der Rahmen aber gleich ist, ist es egal ob Sport oder Elite, der Typ des Innenlagers in der gleiche da, wie gesagt, der Rahmen der gleiche ist.
> 
> Ja dieses Bild. Man sieht eindeutig die graue, außenliegende Lagerschale des Shimano Innenlagers. Im Bild rot markiert.Anhang anzeigen 553613


Also BSA mit Gewinde, jetzt bin ich Happy !!!!!! Hab vielen vielen dank für deine Hilfe  und sorry das ich so nerve, aber ich möchte mein geld einfach gut anlegen und hab mich in das GT sooo verliebt 

mfg nils


----------



## flametop (8. Dezember 2016)

Und mit einem Pressfit Lager hättest du es nicht gekauft?


----------



## nils0382 (8. Dezember 2016)

flametop schrieb:


> Und mit einem Pressfit Lager hättest du es nicht gekauft?


Nein, ich weiß, schwer zu verstehen aber für mich ein Grund es nicht zu kaufen. Ich hatte noch ein Scott Scale im Auge, aber da ist ein pressfit drin. Sowas will ich nicht!!! Ich kenne nur Gewinde, und du weißt doch, was der Bauer nich kennt, das frisst er nicht


----------



## flametop (8. Dezember 2016)

Hehe ok, viel Spass mit dem Bike!


----------



## nils0382 (8. Dezember 2016)

flametop schrieb:


> Hehe ok, viel Spass mit dem Bike!


Danke


----------



## memphis35 (8. Dezember 2016)

nils0382 schrieb:


> Nein, ich weiß, schwer zu verstehen aber für mich ein Grund es nicht zu kaufen.


Willst du auch mal eine ehrliche Meinung hören ?
Ich sag es trotzdem . Du hast keine Ahnung und da du dir irgendetwas vollkommen grundlos einbildest muß man fast Zweifel an deinem gesunden Menschenverstand haben .
Und um deine Zweifeln noch zu steigern auch geschraubte BSA Lagern werden bei schlechter Rahmenfräsung in kurzer Zeit kaputt und wenn der Rahmen kein Wasserablaufloch hat bald Rostprobleme bekommen .


----------



## nils0382 (8. Dezember 2016)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Willst du auch mal eine ehrliche Meinung hören ?
> Ich sag es trotzdem . Du hast keine Ahnung und da du dir irgendetwas vollkommen grundlos einbildest muß man fast Zweifel an deinem gesunden Menschenverstand haben .
> Und um deine Zweifeln noch zu steigern auch geschraubte BSA Lagern werden bei schlechter Rahmenfräsung in kurzer Zeit kaputt und wenn der Rahmen kein Wasserablaufloch hat bald Rostprobleme bekommen .


Kein Kommentar


----------



## Kadauz (8. Dezember 2016)

nils0382 schrieb:


> Kein Kommentar


Kann Dich gut verstehen, bei mir ist Pressfitt auch ein Grund, ein Rad nicht zu kaufen. Man muss nicht jeden Blödsinn mitmachen.


----------



## nils0382 (8. Dezember 2016)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Kann Dich gut verstehen, bei mir ist Pressfitt auch ein Grund, ein Rad nicht zu kaufen. Man muss nicht jeden Blödsinn mitmachen.


Ich danke dir  ich versteh das auch nicht, warum immer irgendwo was geändert werden muss, obwohl es sich bewährt hat  aber vielleicht sind das auch künztlich von der Industrie gesetzte "trends" um den Markt am leben zu halten 

Mfg nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (8. Dezember 2016)

OMG stellt ihr euch an! ich stell an meinen Rahmen ganz andere anforderungen als son doofes Verschleißteil! Passt die Geo? passt der Einsatzbereich? Reifenfreiheit? welche Gabel darf ich fahren? etc...

hab mir auch ein Bike mit PF kaufen (müssen) weil sich der Rahmen absolut genial fährt. und das aus- und eingepresse ist nun auch kein Hexenwerk. wer es nicht selbst machen will (oder kann) geht halt zum Händler und zahlt n 5er für die Arbeit. und das PF-Lager geht nicht öfter kaputt als jedes andere Lager


----------



## ArSt (8. Dezember 2016)

vertippt.


----------



## DR_Z (10. Dezember 2016)

Etwas Wasser in den Wein 
Es gibt aus meiner Sicht überhaupt nur einen Grund für Pressfit, das sind die kleineren Fertigungs und Montagekosten in der Herstellung.
Auch wenn man auf den ersten Blick das Alu-Außengehäuse des geschraubte Lagers sieht, so kann es über einen Adapter in eine Pressfit-Montage eingeschraubt sein. Das wird nicht selten so gemacht. Wer es also genau wissen will, der schaut ob hinter dem  Schraublagergehäuse auf beiden Seiten ein schmale Kunststoffring ist. Manchmal wird allerdings auch bei der reinen Schraubmontage auf der Kettenseite ein Ring dazwischen gelegt um die Kettenflucht zu justieren. Auch wenn ich persönlich kein Freund von PressFit bin, so hat es doch eine sehr weite Verbreitung und große Kuggellager, die lange halten sollten.
Ich rate dir, kaufe dein Bike unabhängig vom verwendeten Tretlager, da andere Komponenten wesentlich wichtiger sind.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## aveticino (11. Dezember 2016)

Falls dein traumbike ein PF hat und doch lieber was mit Gewinde willst, kannst du dir einen von HOPE zulegen, die sind aus Alu und innerlich zusammengeschraubt, kosten mehr als ein normales PF aber top qualität (ich bin Maschinen Mechaniker, hab ne Ahnung von Fertigung).

http://www.hopetech.com/product/press-fit-pf46-bottom-bracket/


----------



## Da_Reverend (11. Dezember 2016)

Jungens, ganz schön viel Halb- und Viertelwissen, was der eine oder andere hier verbreitet. Wer ernsthaft nach Aufklärung sucht, dem empfehle ich für einen regnerischen Sonntag meine Leitartikel:

Zum Thema Tretlagergehäuse, Kurbelsysteme und Tretlager ("Innenlager") - inklusive systematischer Kompatibilitätstabelle:
http://www.laktatexpress.de/posts/t...mpatibilitaet-von-rahmen-tretlager-und-kurbel

Zum Thema Werkzeug rund um eingepresste Tretlager:
http://www.laktatexpress.de/posts/t...indrueckerkolonne-eine-abhandlung-ueber-werkz


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Dezember 2016)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Kann Dich gut verstehen, bei mir ist Pressfitt auch ein Grund, ein Rad nicht zu kaufen. Man muss nicht jeden Blödsinn mitmachen.



Euch ist aber schon klar, daß die Lager in den Schraubschalen auch nur Pressfit sind? Die geschraubten Schalen waren und sind quasi immer nur Adapter für Pressfit. Wenn der Rahmenhersteller hier geschlampt hat - was nicht selten ist, z.b. antiparallele Lagersitze, schief geschnittene Gewinde usw. - steht man auch im Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (11. Dezember 2016)

Da_Reverend schrieb:


> ganz schön viel Halb- und Viertelwissen, was der eine oder andere hier verbreitet.


Was da währe ? Erzähle mal .


----------



## Kadauz (12. Dezember 2016)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Euch ist aber schon klar, daß die Lager in den Schraubschalen auch nur Pressfit sind? Die geschraubten Schalen waren und sind quasi immer nur Adapter für Pressfit. Wenn der Rahmenhersteller hier geschlampt hat - was nicht selten ist, z.b. antiparallele Lagersitze, schief geschnittene Gewinde usw. - steht man auch im Regen.



Ja logisch, ein Lager braucht nunmal einen Sitz. Das ändert aber nichts dran, dass ich Pressfitt verabscheue. Der einizge Grund für Pressfit ist die Kostenreduktion für den Rahmenbauer, da der sich das Fräsen des Gewindes sparen kann. In einem Interview mit einem Shimano-Mann wurden ganz offen diese Probleme angesprochen, auch deshalb, weil es für Pressfit nie einen Standard gab. (http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/06...h-mit-den-machern-der-neuen-shimano-xt-m8000/)

Für mich ein NoGo und ein typisches Beispiel dafür, den Kunden für dumm zu verkaufen, nach dem Motto:

Ingenieur: "Chef, wir können da Kosten einsparen, indem wir das Tretlager direkt einpressen lassen. Das Problem ist nur, dass dadurch der Wartungsaufwand deutlich steigt."
Chef der Konstruktion: "Super, kein Problem, das Marketing wird sich schon was einfallen lassen..."


----------



## DR_Z (12. Dezember 2016)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ja logisch, ein Lager braucht nunmal einen Sitz. Das ändert aber nichts dran, dass ich Pressfitt verabscheue. Der einizge Grund für Pressfit ist die Kostenreduktion für den Rahmenbauer, da der sich das Fräsen des Gewindes sparen kann. In einem Interview mit einem Shimano-Mann wurden ganz offen diese Probleme angesprochen, auch deshalb, weil es für Pressfit nie einen Standard gab. (http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/06...h-mit-den-machern-der-neuen-shimano-xt-m8000/)
> 
> Für mich ein NoGo und ein typisches Beispiel dafür, den Kunden für dumm zu verkaufen, nach dem Motto:
> 
> ...


Ich gebe dir ja recht, dass Pressfit für jemand wie dich und mich, die selber alles machen ein Horror ist. Hatte schon die Situation, dass eine Seite gar nicht raus wollte beim Lagertausch. Da musste ich damals extra einen Holzklotz für diese Seite fräsen, der das Tretlagergehäuse abstütze, damit ich mit entsprechender Kraft das Pressfit raus schlagen konnte.
Trotzdem würde ich ein Bike, was sonst mein Traumbike ist, auch mit Pressfit kaufen. Es gibt so viele tolle Tretlager aus dem Zubehör, die sich beim ersten Wechsel einbauen lassen, dass ich dann die optimale Lösung einbauen würde.
Es ist ja auch nicht so überzeugend, dass man sich von den früheren Konuslagern zu den Industrielagern "weiter entwickelt" hat. So können die erheblichen Kräfte die beim Wiegetritt eingeleitet werden nicht geplant eingeleitet werden. Industrielager lassen keine Axialkräfte zu. Nächster Schwachpunkt ist die Fettfüllung von 30%. Da bleibt viel Platz für eindringendes Wasser und die meisten Lager sterben den Tod durch Rost. Bei mir wird ein Lager immer zu 100% mit leichtlaufendem Lithiumseifenfett gefüllt: Seitendeckel mit Skalpell raus heben, mit Spritze voll füllen und Deckel wieder eindrücken. Dazu muss man aber an das Lager ran kommen.
Also Nils, kaufe dein Traumbike, egal mit welchem Tretlager, und wenn es soweit ist, dann werden wir dir sagen welcher Ersatz da rein kommt


----------



## nils0382 (12. Dezember 2016)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir ja recht, dass Pressfit für jemand wie dich und mich, die selber alles machen ein Horror ist. Hatte schon die Situation, dass eine Seite gar nicht raus wollte beim Lagertausch. Da musste ich damals extra einen Holzklotz für diese Seite fräsen, der das Tretlagergehäuse abstütze, damit ich mit entsprechender Kraft das Pressfit raus schlagen konnte.
> Trotzdem würde ich ein Bike, was sonst mein Traumbike ist, auch mit Pressfit kaufen. Es gibt so viele tolle Tretlager aus dem Zubehör, die sich beim ersten Wechsel einbauen lassen, dass ich dann die optimale Lösung einbauen würde.
> Es ist ja auch nicht so überzeugend, dass man sich von den früheren Konuslagern zu den Industrielagern "weiter entwickelt" hat. So können die erheblichen Kräfte die beim Wiegetritt eingeleitet werden nicht geplant eingeleitet werden. Industrielager lassen keine Axialkräfte zu. Nächster Schwachpunkt ist die Fettfüllung von 30%. Da bleibt viel Platz für eindringendes Wasser und die meisten Lager sterben den Tod durch Rost. Bei mir wird ein Lager immer zu 100% mit leichtlaufendem Lithiumseifenfett gefüllt: Seitendeckel mit Skalpell raus heben, mit Spritze voll füllen und Deckel wieder eindrücken. Dazu muss man aber an das Lager ran kommen.
> Also Nils, kaufe dein Traumbike, egal mit welchem Tretlager, und wenn es soweit ist, dann werden wir dir sagen welcher Ersatz da rein kommt


@ DR_Z Auch wenn die Lager durch eindringendes Wasser leiden, der Rahmen ist Alu, die Lagerschalen sicherlich auch. Somit kann das schon mal nicht rosten. Mein Traumbike ist bestellt, kommt ende dieser Anfang nächster Woche  bin schon ganz heiß 

Mfg nils


----------



## DR_Z (12. Dezember 2016)

nils0382 schrieb:


> @ DR_Z Auch wenn die Lager durch eindringendes Wasser leiden, der Rahmen ist Alu, die Lagerschalen sicherlich auch. Somit kann das schon mal nicht rosten. Mein Traumbike ist bestellt, kommt ende dieser Anfang nächster Woche  bin schon ganz heiß
> 
> Mfg nils


Nils, du wirst es nicht glauben, die meisten Lager, wenn nicht alle, gehen im Sektor MTB durch Rost kaputt.
Ich weiß das deswegen, weil bei uns im Verein viele mit ihren Lagerproblemen zu mir kommen.
Die Lager sind fast alle aus rostendem Stahl, Alu wäre nicht hart genug. Deswegen ist eindringendes Wasser für die Lager tödlich.
Es gibt Sonderlager die rostfrei sind, sie werden aber selten verbaut.
Mache dir aber nicht zu viele Gedanken. Du kannst das Problem schon mal entschärfen wenn du dein Bike nur mit einem weichen Wasserstrahl absprühst, nie mit einem Hochdruckreiniger, und dann mit einer Waschbürste reinigst.
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike
DR_Z


----------



## RetroRider (12. Dezember 2016)

Am langlebigsten sind immer noch 4Kant-Patronenlager, obwohl die auch nicht für axiale Kräfte ausgelegt sind. 4Kant ist allerdings Nix für actionorientertes Fahren. Und die Setzungserscheinungen muss man am Anfang erst mal in den Griff bekommen, zur Not mit Schraubensicherung auf dem linken 4Kant. Aber dann hält's ewig.
Schönes Foto vom User @Radsatz


----------



## DR_Z (12. Dezember 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Am langlebigsten sind immer noch 4Kant-Patronenlager, obwohl die auch nicht für axiale Kräfte ausgelegt sind. 4Kant ist allerdings Nix für actionorientertes Fahren. Und die Setzungserscheinungen muss man am Anfang erst mal in den Griff bekommen, zur Not mit Schraubensicherung auf dem linken 4Kant. Aber dann hält's ewig.
> Schönes Foto vom User @Radsatz


Dem stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu.
Mein JedenTag-Rad ist über 30 jahre alt, wird wirklich jeden Tag gefahren und hat immer noch das erste Patronenlager.
Habe die Tage erst wieder gedacht: Wie kann das, so lange hält kein 3 mal so teures Tretlager an meinem MTB


----------



## nils0382 (12. Dezember 2016)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Nils, du wirst es nicht glauben, die meisten Lager, wenn nicht alle, gehen im Sektor MTB durch Rost kaputt.
> Ich weiß das deswegen, weil bei uns im Verein viele mit ihren Lagerproblemen zu mir kommen.
> Die Lager sind fast alle aus rostendem Stahl, Alu wäre nicht hart genug. Deswegen ist eindringendes Wasser für die Lager tödlich.
> Es gibt Sonderlager die rostfrei sind, sie werden aber selten verbaut.
> ...


@DR_Z ich meinte die Lagerschalen vom BSA Innenlager, da wo das Gewinde ist. Die müssten aus Alu sein, oder???

 
Wenn jetzt aber doch Wasser in das Lager eindringt, dann kann es doch theoretisch gesehen aus dem Rahmen wieder ablüften. Ich mein, in den Sitzstreben sind doch kleine Löcher, die Rohre sind ja nicht geschlossen 

 

wießt du wie ich das meine??? Also mein Rad habe ich nie mit Wasser sauber gemacht. Ich hab es immer mit Radglanz eingesprüht, einwirken lassen und dann mit nem Baumwolltuch den Dreck runter geputzt. Danke für deine Kommentare 

mfg nils


----------



## DR_Z (12. Dezember 2016)

Hi Nils
klar sind die Lagergehäuse aus Aluminium. Aber das darin eingepresste Industrielager besteht komplett aus Stahl, der üblicherweise nicht rostfrei ist.
Ist leider so und manchmal ist die Ablaufbohrung verstopft, dann läuft eventuell das ganze Tretlagergehäuse voll Wasser. Das Wasser kommt bei Hochdruckanwendung durch die Abdichtung an der Tretlagerwelle in das Lager. Die Lagerabdichtungen bei Fahrrädern sind immer etwas schwächer als z.Bsp an einem Auto, da man sehr großen Wert auf Leichtlauf legt, was aus meiner Sicht am Tretlager völliger Blödsinn ist.
Gruß DR_Z


----------



## memphis35 (12. Dezember 2016)

Am tiefsten Punkt vom Tretlagergehäuse ist bei vielen Bikes ein Wasserablaufloch . Und wenn nicht dann einfach eines reinbohren .
Ich hatte erst einmal ein verrostetes Lager . Natürlich ein XTR . Im einzigen Rahmen ohne Wasserablauf . Seit dem kommt einfach in den Rahmen ohne Loch eines rein und kein einziges Lager macht mehr Probleme . Und das sind eine Menge Bikes in der Bekannt - u. Verwantschaft . Und narürlich wie Dr. Z schrieb die Lager mit Fett vollstopfen . Bei den Drehzahlen braucht kein Leerraum im Lager sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softcake (24. November 2021)

- gelöscht -


----------

